# Problema con leds a 12v



## charlyn (Feb 15, 2012)

Que tal comunidad de electromanos:

Molesto por el siguiente problema:
Conecté al tablero de mi auto (el cual trabaja con 12v) 7 leds en paralelo de 5mm color azul (de los que son a 3v ó 3.5 y 20mA.) con una resistencia de 68 ohms x 1w.
Mi problema es que un led queda parpadeando y no se por qué.
Cuál será el error que estoy cometiendo?

desde ya mil gracias

charlyn


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 15, 2012)

verificaque ese led no sea un piloto
ya que hay algunos que son intermitentes.
podrias poner imagenes de tu coneccionado


----------



## chclau (Feb 15, 2012)

Todos los LEDs tienen una resistencia en común?

Si es así, cambiá la conexión y hacé que cada uno tenga su propia resistencia. Obviamente el valor de las resistencias lo tendrás que recalcular.

Si ponés todos los LED en paralelo, uno que conduzca a tensión relativamente baja puede hacer que otro que conduce a tensión más alta quede despolarizado. Además, la corriente entre los LEDs se puede distribuir de modo muy desigual. Por todo eso, lo mejor es: cada uno con su resistor.


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 15, 2012)

En vez de 7 leds pone dos series de 3 mas una resistencia de 100 ohm en serie con cada una. Te quedan 6 leds pero andarán perfecto en 12 v. Si podés medir la corriente, corregile la resistencia para  20 mA, porque algunos leds varían desde 2,7 a 3,5. Suerte.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 15, 2012)

Hola.

Como ya te han dicho, cada LED debe tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente. Ten presente que los LEDs sobn diodos y no son focos o bombillas.
La conexión que haz hecho es para focos y no para diodos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chclau (Feb 15, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> En vez de 7 leds pone dos series de 3 mas una resistencia de 100 ohm en serie con cada una. Te quedan 6 leds pero andarán perfecto en 12 v. Si podés medir la corriente, corregile la resistencia para  20 mA, porque algunos leds varían desde 2,7 a 3,5. Suerte.



Solamente dos observaciones con respecto a ésto:

1) Si uno de los LEDs de los ramales en serie se quema y queda abierto, se te apagan los tres.

2) Si uno de los LEDs falla y se pone en corto circuito, la corriente en ese ramal subirá mucho y pueden quemarse los otros dos también.

Las fallas en LEDs son raras, pero ocurren, así que es preferible dejar a cada uno con su resistencia.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Feb 16, 2012)

Si pones todos los led en paralelo con una sola resistencia lo normal y lógico es que se quemen.


----------



## charlyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Si, todos los leds están en paralelo y tienen una resistencia común que es la 68 ohms x 1w.
La verdad no se como calcular una resistencia por cada led y necesito que sean 7 leds por que el tablero del auto tiene 7 luces.

Gracias por las correciones.

charlyn


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 16, 2012)

Mira este circuito (Funciona)  :
R= 800Ω 1W

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/9301/ledsss.png


Cualquier duda consúltame.


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola. Quería saber si te había funcionado el circuito, solo de chusma jeje


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 23, 2012)

chclav: Todo se puede quemar en la vida. Hasta esta misma. Pero fijate en las tiras de leds, van así: tres leds mas una R en serie para 12v. Claro que si en una tira se quema una serie sigue andando pero queda feo solamente. Pero yo conecto así leds hasta de 1 W y todavía no se quemó ninguno. Pero claro, el amigo aclaró ahora que necesita todos separados para usarlos de piloto. Eso asi es otra cosa, aunque yo le sigo sugeriendo que use tres leds por cada piloto, para poder verlos aún con sol.


----------



## charlyn (Feb 25, 2012)

que tal hack, todavía no lo hice por que estoy con mucho trabajo, pero seguramente en estos días te daré una respuesta afirmativa.

saludos


----------



## charlyn (Ago 22, 2012)

Soy conciente de que este tema se había dejado ya hace varios meses.
Pero le quería comentar a hack que no encontré resistencia de 800 ohms a 1W
Las que encontré son de 820 ohms a 1 w
Producirá mucha variación??

desde ya gracias por la ayuda

charlyn


----------



## jjimmy (Ago 22, 2012)

seguro tu led parpadea 
1. por que derrepente por soldadura fria 
2. por que tienes que poner una resistencia para cada led 
3. una fuente de 12v/1A 
4.  cada resistencia de 470 ohm


----------



## charlyn (Ago 22, 2012)

jjimmy dijo:


> seguro tu led parpadea
> 1. por que derrepente por soldadura fria
> 2. por que tienes que poner una resistencia para cada led
> 3. una fuente de 12v/1A
> 4.  cada resistencia de 470 ohm




Soldadura fría?

resistencia de 470 ohms?? es para la batería del auto por lo tanto son 12v a 15 ó 20 A

es distinto a lo que me habían dicho aquí. Lo voy revisar

gracias de todos modos


----------



## JBE (Ago 24, 2012)

Hola charlyn! Mira entre 800Homs y 820Homs no hay diferencia (en este caso)... Para alimentar un led con 12V, se usa una resistencia de 1K, si le pones 820Homs va a tener más intensidad. Ahora, no le pongas menores a 750Homs porque los leds van a volar...

Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 24, 2012)

Amigo JBE, el diseño que se expuso en post anteriores puede mejorarse, porque utilizar una resistencia para cada LED?. 
Puede muy bien conectarse 3 LEDs en serie con 1 unica resistencia, ademas es mas simple el circuito.


----------



## JBE (Ago 24, 2012)

Hola Gudino Roberto duberlin, Como va? 
En realidad, lo que dices esta bien, pero: Si las resistencias salen 1$ el paquetito de 10.. O 20 Centavos por unidad de 2W, ¿Para qué arriesgarse a que los leds de 2$ o 3$ c/u se quemen?...
A mi parecer es mejor hacerlo de esa manera... Igual, es correcto lo que decis, Pero como dice nuestro amigo Fogonazo: ¡Leds en paralelo, Leds quemados!...

Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 24, 2012)

Amigo JBE, dejame tomarme el atrevimiento de decirte que tienes un muy mal concepto del tema.
Pues en 1er. lugar NUNCA mencione conectar LEDs en paralelo.
En 2do. lugar si conectas LEDs individuales con su propia resistencia limitadora, la potencia disipada sera enorme en comparacion al uso de una unica resistencia limitadora sobre la serie, has los calculos y te daras cuenta.
En 3er. lugar porque dices en arriesgar a la destruccion de LEDs, si mientras la corriente NO supere el max. permitido no habra problemas.


----------



## JBE (Ago 24, 2012)

Wenas Gudino Roberto duberlin! 
Disculpa la confucion, con todos los problemas personales y demás leí de pasada y comprendí mal lo que habias escrito. Espero no haber causado enojos...

Saludos cordiales!

EDIT: A! me olvidaba... Son 7 leds, hay que usar 1 resistencia para 3 leds en serie, otra para otros 3 leds y Calcular una nueva para el led restante....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 24, 2012)

No hay problema colega, solo queria dejar claro, el tema que comente. No tiene que disculparse!, aqui todos aprendemos, eso es lo mejor del foro. Saludos.-


----------



## Matiaaaas (May 5, 2019)

Hola! Soy nuevo en el foro y quería hacer un post para hacer esta pregunta que me tiene dando vueltas hace ya un par de días, 

La cosa es así: yo quería poner unos leds como luces de cortesía en los pies de un auto (peugeot 206 xs). 

Los leds que tengo son módulos de 3 leds cada uno rgb y el controlador chino de toda la vida que utiliza 12v y consume 6a máximo. 

Probé el controlador y los leds con una fuente específica para eso y funcionan perfectamente. 

Al momento de conectarlo en el auto, se me Ocurrió conectarlo al mechero del auto, testee el voltaje del mechero con un tester y tiraba 12.2v entonces proseguí a hacer el empalme de la ficha y conectar el controlador. 

Lo que me ocurrió con el controlador es que se quemo (dejo de funcionar el control remoto y las salidas de rojo y azul) por lo tanto quedaba prendido todo el tiempo en verde (aparte de que no lo podía controlar) y el olor a quemado que desprendía sin contar que lo abrí y había una pieza quemada. 

Mi Pregunta es... Que es lo que se me esta pasando, ya que el Voltaje es el correcto y no confundí positivo con negativo. No entiendo porque se quemo, ahora conseguí otro controlador y me recomendaron que ponga una resistencia de 1.2k, pero no se si va a funcionar y no quiero seguir quemando controladores, estaría encantado de recibir su ayuda!!


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2019)

Así sin más juraría que lo conectaste al revés.
En principio de 12 a 12,2V no debería de haber mucha diferencia.
Otra cosa es si lo dejaste mientras el coche funcionaba que la tensión llega a los 14V o puede que algo más.

La resistencia de 1k2 es una idea peregrina. ¿Sabes que corriente consume?

Si de verdad es tan sensible pon un regulador de tensión para alimentar la controladora.


----------



## Matiaaaas (May 5, 2019)

Yo también pensé lo mismo luego de quemarlo, estuve 20 minutos testeando todo y estaban correctos los polos, además de que prendía una línea de leds luego de quemado, igualmente gracias por la ayuda, voy a ponerle Un regulador de tensión a 12v 1a, ya que el controlador consume 12v 6a (max) y con 6 módulos que estoy usando yo de 3leds c/u no llega a consumir 1a así que con eso creo que basta, ya te diré cuando lo haga como me fue....


----------



## elaficionado (May 5, 2019)

Hola.

Mira esto: 048 - Driver para LEDS de alta potencia | Inventable 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2019)

Si el módulo admite menos tensión, pon un regulador de 10 o de 9V para curarte en salud.

Si era de 12V nominal y se quemó en el coche es que no tenía margen ninguno y 12 V era lo máximo admisible.


----------



## Matiaaaas (May 5, 2019)

Si, es más que probable, recién probé la tensión con el auto encendido y era de 14v, más que probable que haya sido eso lo que quemo el controlador, voy a ponerle Un regulador de voltaje de 12v y que sea lo que dios quiera.... Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2019)

No es tan facil por que los reguladores tienen una caida de 3V...maso.
Tenes que averiguar cual es la tension minima de entrada al excitador de los leds y de ahi vemos como seguimos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2019)

LM78*D*12


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> LM78*D*12


Esos son de 1/2 Amp y tienen una caida de 2V TIPICA.
Para estar seguro deberia usar algun LDO, pero me gustaria saber el modelo o especificaciones del coso de los leds


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2019)

Fijate que ese tiene la letra D al medio, es ultra low drop , picá que está el datasheet


----------



## Matiaaaas (May 5, 2019)

Este es el Controlador que estoy usando...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2019)

Pues el que yo bajé de UTC dice algo completamente diferente...lo que me resulta muuuuuy raro.: http://www.unisonic.com.tw/datasheet/78DXX.pdf
En casa me fijaré mejor desde la compu.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 6, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pues el que yo bajé de UTC dice algo completamente diferente...lo que me resulta muuuuuy raro.: http://www.unisonic.com.tw/datasheet/78DXX.pdf
> En casa me fijaré mejor desde la compu.


En www.datasheetarchive.com solo aparecen los producidos UTC y por CONTEK, y ambos son de 0.5A y no son LDO.
78D12 datasheet & applicatoin notes - Datasheet Archive
Los unicos LDO de 1A son los KEC (Korea Electronics Co.) pero no entiendo por que usan una denominación que no es la apropiada. En fin...


----------



## Matiaaaas (May 6, 2019)

Problema solucionado, el auto (como bien dijo arriba scooter) tiraba 14 v y la controladora se quemo por eso, compré un regulador de voltaje 12v un lm7812a de KA y funciona perfectamente, mantiene los 12v y no se quemo, gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 6, 2019)

Yo le hubiera puesto 3 o 4 diodos en serie con el positivo...


----------



## Matiaaaas (May 6, 2019)

Quien?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 6, 2019)

Matiaaaas dijo:


> Quien?


Quien qué???


----------



## SKYFALL (May 6, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo le hubiera puesto 3 o 4 diodos en serie con el positivo...


Con los 4 diodos hubiera quedado bien, yo lo solucionaria igual


----------

